# Hi



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi I'm a newbie from Yorkshire.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, newbie from Yorkshire :lol: .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Yorkshire newbie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome!  Tell us about yourself and your kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome, looking forward to hearing about and meeting your furrys.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be nice of the kitties too! :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I come from just a little further up from Yorkshire. Good to see a fellow Northerner on the board


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to cat forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hope to get to know you better :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...enjoy your time here!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi!


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a picture of Beauty relaxing:










(she loves being on the settee)


----------



## strawberrybl1050 (Jun 19, 2008)

Beauty is gorgeous. Welcome from another newbie.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hello there!! You have a sweet kitty!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome Leazie

How's things in "Gods own country" 

Mick (Bradford born, now in Oklahoma)


----------

